# Tank abbot on your back?



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

If anyones got a bigger mma tattoo id like to see it,

Edit - just realised the back of my head (in my avatar) is quite similar to tattoo man's...this is *not *me!!


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Tank would not be on an MMA related tattoo, not my cup of tea anyways.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

nope me neither, i wonder who the other 3 are i can only make out tanks name


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I agree Tank would not be on their and yeas I have no idea who they are - speaks volumes


----------



## tam (Jun 7, 2008)

pretty rubbish art either way. You'd think if you were going to get a tattoo like that, you'd go to a tattoo artist who can draw people. The bodies are out of proportion and the faces look like King of the Hill characters. Must have cost a bucket load too. Nightmare.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

marc said:


> nope me neither, i wonder who the other 3 are i can only make out tanks name


The one on the lower right seems to say Bas Rutten.


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

Top left is antonio rodrigo nogeira, top right is royce gracie, bottom left is tito ortiz & no it's not me...


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

That looks nothing like nog or royce, i cant see tito properly but going off the others i would imagine they dont bare much of a resembelance (sp?) either


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I bet this guy SUCKS aswell


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

kin nutta


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im getting a full sleeve done, with people i loved (my nanna rip god bless her), things that mean alot to me, rep resent me and this will inc the mma part of my life but im traveling all the way to miami to get ami james to do it , this guy should have researched his artist better


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

That tat is shocking...

looks nothing like any of them.....terrible....

plus i think tank abbott is just a big fat ugly cnut.... wouldnt tell him to his face but thats what i think !


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Thats cool have you booked in at miami ink? Ami & chris garvers tattoos are amazingly good


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

no mate not booked yet but we are traveling around the east coast for a few months between uni terms so i will book it for the last min as miami is the last place we going and staying there for 4 weeks and 1 week in bahamas so dont want to have to keep it covered so will get it done for the week im leaving. plus need the tribal sleeve on my other arm changed a bit lol disgracefulll desicion at a very young age


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Sounds great, travelling round the usa and is on my long list of things to do, i want to visit miami just love everything about it, it looks awesome, but would love to visit the coast of california, i'll get there one day, when are you going?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

we are leaving on july 26 2009 so at the moment we are saving but im hoping to maybee get to a few mma clubs while travelling as im sure most know the ne of usa is a hotbed of good gyms,


----------



## annitsford (Jun 8, 2008)

Is the guy with the Tats from the Newcastle Area.


----------



## yorkshire_ripper (Jun 27, 2008)

marc said:


> nope me neither, i wonder who the other 3 are i can only make out tanks name


one looks like a gracie


----------



## yorkshire_ripper (Jun 27, 2008)

warren said:


> im getting a full sleeve done, with people i loved (my nanna rip god bless her), things that mean alot to me, rep resent me and this will inc the mma part of my life but im traveling all the way to miami to get ami james to do it , this guy should have researched his artist better


that tat iv got to see! have you filed out the mammoth application form to get your tat done their yet?? it seems near damn impossible to get in that shop!!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah, I have no tat's and know about that place so would of thought the waiting list would be looooonnnnnnggggggg.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

no i aint managed to find out how to apply yet, any one know? cant wait though


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

warren said:


> no i aint managed to find out how to apply yet, any one know? cant wait though


http://application-miami-ink.com/

Or you could phone them

001(305)531-4556


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

wow , cheers mate. i didnt realise they were strictly tv . i thought they would let the cameras in sometimes but predoominantly just be a shop, i cant get there untill next year and wouldnt be able to get it to a exact day . hhhhm dont know what to do really


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Give them a call get Ami on the phone and chat mma, i hear he's a fan!

You could ask them if they do non TV tatts im sure they do, I think chris Garver has got his own place now too


----------

